# What designs will you be making when u get AC3DS?



## SodaDog (Sep 6, 2012)

i'll make some pokemon trainer designs that makes you look like one since there is better customisation.

what will you make?


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 6, 2012)

A winter coat, a sweater, overalls ect. Basically a whole seasonal wardrobe.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm definitely going to try to make one of the girl's uniforms from Higurashi... I just hope we and adjust sleeve size and that stuff. But other than that, I'll make costumes and things of that nature.


----------



## Winona (Sep 6, 2012)

I've always been fond of designing... Some patterns that I always did are the peach-princess-dress, a wedding dress, an Asian-styled school uniform, a Kimono, some nice apron for gardening...

Thinking of the new possibilities, I will probably do some coat-stuff (like red riding hood, haha) and also some norway-styled socks.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 6, 2012)

I cant make designs -sniffle, sob-


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2012)

I would design, anything to do with dresses. Maybe I would make stylish hats to match the outfits or something.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 6, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I cant make designs -sniffle, sob-



Me neither...I am a horrible artist.  I love that we get to use the QR codes for designs


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm also going to make a festival kimono like I always do. I then wear it for all the special events around town.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to make Zelda designs, princess peach dress, princess daisy dress, seasonal stuff, Avatar the last Airbender and Avatar Korra stuff, adventure time, and more!!!! Also the cool little QR codes


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 6, 2012)

A baseball shirt, with blue sleeves and the number 25, will be the first thing I make. After, I'll probably make a dress.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely some kind of clothes designs. Maybe path designs, if possible.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I would design, anything to do with dresses. Maybe I would make stylish hats to match the outfits or something.



This is what I'll be doing, I love making dresses <3 I have some pretty nice ones in mind to make. Hopefully I like them enough to share with everyone!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm, since we are allowed to make Pro designs for the pants I think (a new trailer) and obviously the shirts, I will be making a LOT.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll probably take some of my designs I've dabbled with irl and recreate them in-game. That and make a picnic blanket/towel/simple path pattern. I want my beach up and running as soon as possible. ・ω・


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll be making... using other people's designs through QR code because there's no way I can make a decent design myself,


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 7, 2012)

I will make a Flashy suit for events, a pathway, a town flag and i will either buy or design my normal outfit


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 7, 2012)

I must say that looking at the new trailer, it looks like we are going to be able to have a lot more detail in the designs than we ever have had in previous games.  That alone is exciting to me, and that we can share designs through QR code is wonderful because I am not an artist in pretty much any sense of the word


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 7, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I will make a Flashy suit for events, a pathway, a town flag and i will either buy or design my normal outfit



Oh right, the flag. I almost forgot about that. I have to think of something for that, too. D:


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 7, 2012)

Since my town is going to be called Juicebox, I'm going to model my flag after a juicebox. It will have my town's native fruit as the flavor, and I'll probably have an animal drinking on the side saying, "Wow!"


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 7, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Me neither...I am a horrible artist.  I love that we get to use the QR codes for designs



Aw, I'm sure your talented at something!


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll make a Princess Peach dress (like almost everyone else, lol) and if I can, I'll make an outfit that looks like the one the trainer from Pokemon Heartgold wears, withe pink shirt and shorts with suspenders, haha. Oh, and I'll make one that will make my character look like a human version of Pinkie Pie from My Little Pony Friendship is Magic! That would be ADORABLE!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Sep 7, 2012)

well since im going to naming my town shigure (autumn rain in japanese) ill be making a flag with some kind of tree with autumn leafs and rain in some way lol


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 7, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Aw, I'm sure your talented at something!



Yeah, I can do just about anything I put my hands to, except draw


----------



## ACgirl1 (Sep 7, 2012)

omg! i will make a whole summer wardrobe like cute pink dresses and mini skrits and 12 bathing suits and OHHHH I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## Cherrypie (Sep 8, 2012)

I never been a clothing designer. Especially not on AC, but I am going to grit my teeth, try my hardest and create some clothes! I know that there are all ready swimming costumes that they are going to sell, but I am going to make a bikini with a towel wrapped around her body, a couple of cute dresses in lot's of themes. What the heck, I can make my OWN FASHION LINE!!!!!  Any volunteers for models? ... No one? Oh come on...


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2012)

I love designing clothes IRL
Never been good at doing it on AC though...
I'm gonna try though, I'll probably start with a nice dress


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah, I can do just about anything I put my hands to, except draw



Aha. I know quite a lot of people who struggle at drawing, especially my family. The weridest part of it all, is that I'm brillant at art (well I guess that's what everyone thinks) Everything else I'm terrible at


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Aha. I know quite a lot of people who struggle at drawing, especially my family. The weridest part of it all, is that I'm brillant at art (well I guess that's what everyone thinks) Everything else I'm terrible at



LOL seriously? Pretty mysterious.

I really dont like patterns, but I hope to make my own clothing line...


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Sep 8, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I never been a clothing designer. Especially not on AC, but I am going to grit my teeth, try my hardest and create some clothes! I know that there are all ready swimming costumes that they are going to sell, but I am going to make a bikini with a towel wrapped around her body, a couple of cute dresses in lot's of themes. What the heck, I can make my OWN FASHION LINE!!!!!  Any volunteers for models? ... No one? Oh come on...


I'LL BE YOUR MODEL.... do i get payed... I think I'll end of having my own fashion line too!  I've been practicing making designs


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Sep 8, 2012)

I will be making a ton of designs for all kinds of stuff I am just so glad that the game dose not have a wii remote it
was so hard to make good patterns in city folk with the stupid wii mote.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 8, 2012)

I plan on making a coat and a flag for my town. =3


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 8, 2012)

a dress, If I can, I'm a bad artist.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

If they don't have it in this game either, I'll be remaking Kafei's shirt from LoZ: Majora's Mask. (In AC, they spelled it Kaffe, which is wrong. =p)

It took me a while to get it just right in CF, but it looked off due to the character's round body. I bet it'll look even better with the longer, skinnier bodies.


----------



## XenoVII (Sep 9, 2012)

Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, Fire Emblem, and Earthbound stuff. Probably some other random stuff too. Good thing for QR codes! Now the question is, how many designs can we have?


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Sep 9, 2012)

Hopefully I can design something decent since I'm not really good at pixelated art.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, Fire Emblem, and Earthbound stuff. Probably some other random stuff too. Good thing for QR codes! Now the question is, how many designs can we have?



On hand or all together?

I do believe there will be some sort of design storage system, but that's very wishful thinking so don't take my word completely. But it would make sense with the amount of other custom stuff.


----------



## Paint (Sep 9, 2012)

Koopa Shell, lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 12, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If they don't have it in this game either, I'll be remaking Kafei's shirt from LoZ: Majora's Mask. (In AC, they spelled it Kaffe, which is wrong. =p)
> 
> It took me a while to get it just right in CF, but it looked off due to the character's round body. I bet it'll look even better with the longer, skinnier bodies.


Maybe they'll sell his boots o:


----------



## cutepixie88 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll make a dress to go with whatever season it comes out!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Maybe they'll sell his boots o:



The entire outfit would be amazing if it were in the game. The keaton mask, shirt, shorts, shoes. I wish they would do more stuff like that. More game references, cameos, whatever you wanna call it. I mean.. it's all Nintendo so I don't see how putting them in there would be a problem.. but I don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 13, 2012)

I wanna make a dress, and strut around in it even though I am a male. That will be fun!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I wanna make a dress, and strut around in it even though I am a male. That will be fun!



Unless the US censors say "Nope!" and remove that feature.

Because you know, it's just not right to be able to wear whatever you want.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless the US censors say "Nope!" and remove that feature.
> 
> Because you know, it's just not right to be able to wear whatever you want.



Matters little to me as long as girls can wear pants


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless the US censors say "Nope!" and remove that feature.
> 
> Because you know, it's just not right to be able to wear whatever you want.


In theory, the faces with the rosy cheeks or the eyelashes could become indistinguishable from their male/female counterparts.

Not that it's a problem! I love that the clothing options are going to open this wide. I would love to make my male character to wear a kilt!


----------



## DonutCannon (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope someone makes a program to turn files on your computer into something that the game could scan, as I am better at drawing on the computer than on Animal Crossing. I literally couldn't draw anything at all on CF. Hope they have a feature to use joypad/directional keys to draw.


----------



## The_ACguy (Sep 23, 2012)

I so wanna make animal outfits because then I could walk around acting like my villagers


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope thay have a new pallet just for skin tones! and that you can mix and match colours from each pallet!#
I'd like to make a cute swimming costume/ bikini etc for my character, because whenever you see players swimming in the vids, they always wear what seems to be ugly, head-to-toe wetsuits. NOT very stylish! ;P


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 1, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> I hope thay have a new pallet just for skin tones! and that you can mix and match colours from each pallet!#
> I'd like to make a cute swimming costume/ bikini etc for my character, because whenever you see players swimming in the vids, they always wear what seems to be ugly, head-to-toe wetsuits. NOT very stylish! ;P



Yeah I know! I'm defiantly going to make a bikini too - maybe a top piece and a bottom piece. Anyway, I don't think you can swim in clothes though... Oh well, I'll sun bathe in my bikini anyway.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sure you can swim in clothes but I do know it's fun to take off your shoes and run along the beach 
I say that because then what were the characters wearing in the trailer when they went swimming?
Also, I cannot design anything to save my life, QR codes will be my saviour <3
I really just want to get a costume of maybe of a vocaloid or a Legend of Zelda character and I hope my AC pattern tumblr blog I follow will make designs in the future for 3DS


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 2, 2012)

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> I'm sure you can swim in clothes but I do know it's fun to take off your shoes and run along the beach
> I say that because then what were the characters wearing in the trailer when they went swimming?
> Also, I cannot design anything to save my life, QR codes will be my saviour <3
> I really just want to get a costume of maybe of a vocaloid or a Legend of Zelda character and I hope my AC pattern tumblr blog I follow will make designs in the future for 3DS



Did someone swim with clothes in one of the trailers? All I remember is long wetsuits.


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was a swimming costume ('cause i dont think they had pants)


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Im going to make a nice hoodie for autumn


----------



## KobeSyst3m (Oct 13, 2012)

I am a big fan of basketball, so my main room will be filled with bunch of basketball related stuff. I know theres a basketball hoop and a ball for sure, and I also realized that I can now customize furnitures as well! So there absolutely will be Jordan-themed furnitures and such. The only two wishes I have for AC3DS right now is the ability to customize shoes and the ability download music on my 3DS and play it on the music-playing furniture--some things I have dreamed of since 2006, when I got sucked into the unresistible, yet brilliant world of AC


----------



## KobeSyst3m (Oct 13, 2012)

You can zoom in and draw dots one by one. At least that was my go-to method for ACDS, until it became physically impossible to do it in ACCF (or maybe I'm just not strong enough to hold the Wiimote in the air for long)


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 13, 2012)

I worked out the eight designs I am going to make yesterday.  (Probably going to change my mind though) Anyway, hopefully we can carry more than 8! :3


----------



## Pudge (Oct 13, 2012)

I suck at making nice designs.  Maybe I should start practicing... Or just use other people's patterns.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to remake that fish shirt from Wild World, for pajamas. Hopefully with a nice pair of slippers and pants to go with it. 
I wore them as pajamas at night in WW x)


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 15, 2012)

Id like to make a cherry blossom dress, like on the trees in the new game. If theres a sakura fest, that would be great to wear it to that


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 15, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I want to remake that fish shirt from Wild World, for pajamas. Hopefully with a nice pair of slippers and pants to go with it.
> I wore them as pajamas at night in WW x)



Pajamas! I so want to do that! I'll make a top and bottom pajama piece!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 15, 2012)

I always try to make a kimono to wear on special occasions. Since my name is going to be Juicebox, I can see some kind of fruit theme as the design.


----------



## Tammyface (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure if pants are customisable? :O Too bad socks aren't! (..are they!?)


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 15, 2012)

Tammyface said:


> Does anyone know for sure if pants are customisable? :O Too bad socks aren't! (..are they!?)



I don't think that socks will be because I don't think we can customize shoes. But pants, I'm not entirely sure. I can't think of a reason why we couldn't.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 16, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I don't think that socks will be because I don't think we can customize shoes. But pants, I'm not entirely sure. I can't think of a reason why we couldn't.



I hope so! I want to make a set of pajamas with slippers and all!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 17, 2012)

I have decided to make a special outfit for every single event in the game!
I'll have to start making up designs actually... 
See you later!
(Lolz)


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 17, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I have decided to make a special outfit for every single event in the game!
> I'll have to start making up designs actually...
> See you later!
> (Lolz)



I do that too. Or, I at least make a festival dress for special occasions. But I also want a fishing tourney/bug catching outfit and a nice Halloween costume.


----------



## Mint (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to make some Pokemon themed clothes, but I'm assuming you can't alter the shape of the clothes themselves. An example would be altering a hoodie so it would have Pikachu ears sticking out on top of the hood.


----------



## Fennec (Oct 17, 2012)

I will remake a design I made based on the Harvest Furniture set.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll probably mostly make dresses and things of that sort. I'm terrible at designing men's clothes in these games!

I have quite a few patterns I made up in the GameCube version recently (including a rather lovely simple dress with ears of corn on it), so the first think I'll do is try and remake my old designs and modify them to look even nicer. After that I'll be making up new outfits! Since I've never played City Folk the PRO designs will be a whole new world for me. Words cannot describe how excited I am to finally use that feature.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never been very good with outfit designs, but I'd like to try and design some things for all of the seasons, most of which will probably be dresses. I'm really excited about the customizable color pallet; hopefully it'll make designing things a bit easier and more fun :3
I'm also planning on using the QR codes to use designs that other people have made since I always like their designs more than my own xD


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a feeling you can customize pants/shorts. You can make a dress, aka a onesie. So I don't see why not!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 22, 2012)

Design seasonal furniture/patterns. Furniture for Fall Spring Summer Winter. Broken down further into categories (Sait P Day, 4th of July, Christmas, Thanks Giving, New Years Eve Party Theme) <- AND *BLACK* FRIDAY!

Better Clothing, tuxedos.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 22, 2012)

I probably won't be making many designs. I'm AWFUL at making them, so... no. Hardly any, if I do.


----------



## blumiere (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm super excited to design clothes, though I didn't do it as much in WW as I did in GCN and never in CF. I hope to make 18th & 19th century suits and dresses because those were pretty, holiday outfits, and a bunch of cosplays (like Daniel from Amnesia, Count Bleck from SPM, Legend of Zelda characters, etc.). The amount of freedom provided with pants, hat, sock, and shoe choices will make the fashion in this game so complex and personal! :'D

I don't know about furniture patterns yet, but I wouldn't mind designing a Rococo-themed house with lots of intricate swirls. A fun idea would be to do paintings/portaits of the villagers and landscape and display them in the museum as if it were the town's history. I might do that if I have a lot of time (and cute subjects to paint).


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha, I remember trying to make designs in City Folk. My hands always shook so much and I could never complete anything worth looking at. Designing on the 3DS will be so much easier.


----------



## Cartoty (Oct 22, 2012)

A flag with Reggie's face on it. My body is ready!!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 23, 2012)

blumiere said:


> I'm super excited to design clothes, though I didn't do it as much in WW as I did in GCN and never in CF. I hope to make 18th & 19th century suits and dresses because those were pretty, holiday outfits, and a bunch of cosplays (like Daniel from Amnesia, Count Bleck from SPM, Legend of Zelda characters, etc.). The amount of freedom provided with pants, hat, sock, and shoe choices will make the fashion in this game so complex and personal! :'D
> 
> I don't know about furniture patterns yet, but I wouldn't mind designing a Rococo-themed house with lots of intricate swirls. A fun idea would be to do paintings/portaits of the villagers and landscape and display them in the museum as if it were the town's history. I might do that if I have a lot of time (and cute subjects to paint).


That portrait idea is really good! *Steals idea*


----------



## blumiere (Oct 23, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> That portrait idea is really good! *Steals idea*



Hehe thanks! And you'll be paying those royalties in bells or golden fruit?


----------



## only kadaj (Oct 23, 2012)

The only time I mae a design was in CF. It was a kimono with the sea and moon. Nobody in my family belived I made it.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 24, 2012)

only kadaj said:


> The only time I mae a design was in CF. It was a kimono with the sea and moon. Nobody in my family belived I made it.



Yeah, I'm defiantly making a lot of kimonos for special events!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 24, 2012)

blumiere said:


> Hehe thanks! And you'll be paying those royalties in bells or golden fruit?


err... well... Bye! *Runs away*


----------



## erce (Oct 24, 2012)

Being an avid formula 1 fan, I have decided to make costumes based on  the different team designs, so in a sense, merge the two things I am most geekiest about!


----------



## Ressey (Oct 27, 2012)

This time, hopefully something that vaguely resembles an outfit instead of my usual horrid scribbles.


----------



## Anna (Oct 27, 2012)

Princess Peach dress!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 31, 2012)

If we can hang our designs on the wall, I would make band posters. And I am going to try to make some Nintendo character clothes.


----------



## pruzzy (Oct 31, 2012)

Minecraft and Zelda stuff, defiantly.


----------



## DeanQRCode (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to know what you will make? Who is willing to show something for us?


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd make my male character wear a dress, but more as in the ''wizard robe''-style with a pointy hat ^^


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2012)

nice blueyoshi lol
I think I'm going to start with some basic designs, then I will get the QR code for some and edit them a bit.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll try a few things -maybe some nice socks. I hope it's easier to design now we have the stylus to use rather than the horrible wii remote.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 21, 2012)

Suiseiseki said:


> I'll try a few things -maybe some nice socks. I hope it's easier to design now we have the stylus to use rather than the horrible wii remote.



Unfortunately, you aren't able to design socks. You can only make shirts, dresses and skirts, I believe. You can choose what sleeve length you want, though.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> Unfortunately, you aren't able to design socks. You can only make shirts, dresses and skirts, I believe. You can choose what sleeve length you want, though.



Aww that's a shame. Never mind. I'll stick with shirts then


----------



## ehmashoes (Dec 27, 2012)

I will continue my Downton Abbey costumes from CF, along with Disney costumes, and a Ravenclaw uniform!


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll probably be making my own outfits, pallet dependant, starting with a red and white striped tied top with a blue jean skirt (similar to the shack outfits shown in Mermaid Melody) unless I can make shorts.
Next I'll make a custom swimsuit (if that's possible) followed by a white short sleeved sailor dress (with a long sleeved version for later on). Not sure which season I'll be starting the game in, however... They're saying between May and July (maybe August) so I don't know. Might need to alter my plan if that's the case...


----------



## Pokeking (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be taking some of the patterns I have in City Folk and translating them into New Leaf patterns. A few of them should be long sleeve.


----------



## Wing (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm gonna make a tree flag for my town since it's called Hometree xD


----------



## Hayley (Dec 30, 2012)

Perhaps these will be of some interest? (not mine)

http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135373827294559801


----------



## Skitty (Dec 30, 2012)

I have this obsession with making maid dresses so I'll probably remake some from my CF game but... BETTER.

Edit: This is going everywhere.


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 30, 2012)

Im going to use the ar marker app to upload my company logo so i can put it on my stuff.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 31, 2012)

Skitty said:


> I have this obsession with making maid dresses so I'll probably remake some from my CF game but... BETTER.
> 
> Edit: This is going everywhere.


Wow i wish i can do stuff like that.


----------



## Kip (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to design the Maijima High Uniform from The World God Only Knows and pretend I'm Keima.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 31, 2012)

A pink frilly dress. But it wont happen because I suck at making designs.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm awful at clothing designs, but even a crummy artist like me can reproduce Hello Kitty's face on a tile.  Thank the gods she doesn't have a mouth.


----------



## Petunia (Jan 18, 2013)

My town will be inhabited by Earthbound characters, so I'll be making clothes for Ness, Paula and Jeff. I'll make pictures in the houses of Mr. Saturn, the Runaway Five and other characters from the game *is nuts about EarthBound* 

I'm an artist irl, so my character's house will be filled with paintings on easels, and lots of clothing patterns.


----------



## suttonmitchell (Jan 18, 2013)

Petunia said:


> My town will be inhabited by Earthbound characters, so I'll be making clothes for Ness, Paula and Jeff. I'll make pictures in the houses of Mr. Saturn, the Runaway Five and other characters from the game *is nuts about EarthBound*
> 
> I'm an artist irl, so my character's house will be filled with paintings on easels, and lots of clothing patterns.



That sounds amazing! I would love to visit your Earthbound town.


----------

